
Why is the salary of Haskell, Lisp and Clojure programmers lower than others? - mattblenheim
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-salary-of-Haskell-Lisp-and-Clojure-programmers-lower-than-others?share=1
======
greenyoda
I think that simple "supply and demand" is a major factor: lots of developers
would love to program in these languages (big supply), but there are very few
companies that actually use them (small demand). Economics tells us that when
there's an oversupply of a product or service, the price drops (and vice
versa).

Also, a developer might be willing to accept a lower salary if they get the
chance to program in one of these languages because it would give them greater
job satisfaction. However, if they're forced to program in a mainstream
language like Java or Python, they'd rather try to maximize their salary.

~~~
mattblenheim
That makes sense. And yet it seems like such a waste. These languages are so
productive compared to Java and its ilk. Is there a market opportunity here?

